

The Next Evolution in Small Screen Design: Bezel-Less Screen - rikacomet
http://rikacomet.blogspot.in/2013/01/the-next-screen-evolution-bezel-less.html

======
cpeterso
The bezel-less screen look nice and futuristic, but they don't seem very
practical. When holding a mobile device, your fingers will naturally extend
beyond the edge. So your fingers will either cover content or triggers
controls on the edge of the screen. To avoid that problem, apps would need to
layout their content and controls with a virtual bezel to avoid touches.

~~~
rikacomet
Very true, if you see this: [http://www.yankodesign.com/2007/08/28/two-brix-
are-better-th...](http://www.yankodesign.com/2007/08/28/two-brix-are-better-
than-one/)

Seokwon Hong's original design, did take care of that problem by leaving
margins in each app, that are un-interactive.

Another solution can be minimized mode, where the device uses 90-95% of the
screen in normal phone mode, and 100% (no margins) when attached to other
screens.

